# Quick question



## Adam_david (Apr 6, 2014)

This may be the wrong section, I so I apologize but I'd like to know if there I anything that will get rid of fat cells once they are formed. It's my understanding that after the cell swells to a certain size during weight gain that the cell splits then it grows and splits and so forth making it easier to gain fat thru the years.
I've read and read and everything says that the cell only shrinks that once u have them u have them for life unless u get like lyposuction.
Is this true of is there ANYTHING that will get rid of excess fat cells?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

Good question Adam..next time diet area..no big   .
But you are correct your fat cells shrink. Although their total number only decreases slightly (if at all), the cells become less metabolically active and remain in your body, waiting for you to pick up a bag of pork rinds and bon bons so they can be plump again. 

As u know excess fat increases estrogen decreases testosterone .. so if you are chubby on aas the likely hood of a high estrogen level is very common . Stay trim brutha..


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2014)

There was a pro-apoptotic peptide that was being sold by a few of the research chem companies a while back. It was supposed to actually kill the fat cell. I don't know how well it worked, but I think the biggest obstacle to using it was the cost. It needed large amounts to be injected to work effectively, and it was fairly expensive in the small mg amounts that it was sold in.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank u. And yeah that blows. I got really fat as a kid and it's a struggle at times not to put on extra weight. I thought this was the diet section lol my bad
What was the name of that peptide that killed the fat cell?  I like to look into it


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2014)

I remember it being listed as "pro apoptotic peptide." Haven't seen any companies sell it in a while. It was seriously expensive stuff though. I did the math once, and for a true 1 month supply at the correct dosage it was gonna be something like 5-6 grand. 

There is something I remember reading about on another board. Don't remember exactly what it was called. If you remember the Undercover Pro thread from blackstone labs forum, he talked about something that he swore worked miracles for fat loss. The side effects were supposed to be really bad though. Like 20 minutes after you injected you would get violently sick from both ends and be glued to the toilet for the next few hours. It's all about trade-offs, I suppose. How far are you willing to go?


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol not quite that far.  It just sucks that we can't find a better solution


----------

